# By the light of the Sunset Strip...



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

After spending most of Easter Sunday cleaning my new rims (here's a tip: take the stickers off the tread before you test drive around the block :banghead: ), and taking a break to eat some ham :yumyum: , I went out for a late night cruise and took the camera. I haven't taken any pics of the Bimmer in ages!

It's pretty much all natural lighting, and I played with the flash a little bit. I had no tripod, so some of the shots are "soft". Not really spectacular because it was so dark, but I thought some of the lighting was interesting. You can hardly tell the car is SGM... it kind of takes on the colors of the surrounding light.

--J.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Lookin good buddy!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## islandbeef (May 24, 2005)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

Daaammmmnnnnn! looks sweet man.


----------



## Taplin06 (Feb 28, 2006)

Really good! Love the reflections!


----------

